# GUI - waveform look



## derstefmitf (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, 

wish you all a happy new year! 

Can anybody tell me if and how I can change the look of an ui_waveform? I would like to hide the black background and change the color of the waveform. 

Hope that is possible. 

Cheers,

Stefan


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 4, 2016)

You cannot.


----------



## derstefmitf (Jan 5, 2016)

No good news. Ok, so I have to work with a overlay label to change the look. Thanks for your help! NI should improve on that. I'll write a request.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 5, 2016)

You won't be able to do that either, ui_label has z-order priority BELOW ui_waveform.


----------



## szcz (Jan 6, 2016)

You can use ui_button as overlay. Just assign a transparent picture with no animation.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 6, 2016)

...except if you want to use tables that are a part of ui_waveform, that would make an obstacle in actually using them.


----------



## paoling (Jan 6, 2016)

We "skinned" the waveform in TimeDrops by overlaying a semi-transparent slider; the results are quite nice; we weren't using the table, by the way.

(better than nothing)


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 7, 2016)

paoling said:


> We "skinned" the waveform in TimeDrops by overlaying a semi-transparent slider; the results are quite nice; we weren't using the table, by the way.
> 
> (better than nothing)




Looks great Paoling. Nice to see someone taking interfaces to the next level.


----------

